# Diverse Routerprobleme



## ZAM (25. April 2012)

Hallo Community,

*Problem 1:*
wir haben hier im Haushalt *seit ein paar Tagen* das Problem, dass die Internetverbindung im normalen Surfbetrieb spürbar langsam geworden ist.

Provider:
- 1und1 ( 16 Mbit, Doppelflat und nein, ich rufe nicht Marcel Davis an )
Router/Modem: 
- Fritzbox 7170 (und nein ich rüste nicht mal eben für 250+ &#8364; den Router auf )
- Gepatcht
- Keine Backups alter Konfigurationen vorhanden

*Der Router zeigt folgendes:*

DSLAM-Datenrate Max. kBit/s 17728 1152
DSLAM-Datenrate Min. kBit/s 256  256
Leitungskapazität kBit/s 15972 1080
Aktuelle Datenrate kBit/s 15967 1080
Latenz 8ms 8ms

Speedtest.net zeigt maximal 1,8Mbit down und 0,50 Mbit Upstream oO
http://dsl-speedtest...ild.de/run-wpr/ zeigt volle Bandbreite. 

Gerade Videostreams und download sind extrem langsam, *aber *Spielepings normal schnell (50-70ms WoW). Wir stehen mittlerweile auf dem Schlauch. 1und1 zu nerven will ich als letzte Instanz einleiten.

Was übrigens merkwürdig ist, die Broadcast-Adresse *.*.*.255 wird unter "Geräte und Benutzer" ab und zu mal mit einem duplizierten Geräte-Namen als angeschlossenes  und grad aktiv angezeigt .. was nicht sein dürfte.

*Problem 2:*
Wir haben hier zwei Rechner mit fast identischer Konfiguration. 
Die Kiste mit dem "Asus z68-V Pro Gen 3" hat seit einem der Windows 7-Patches das Problem, dass man entweder:

a) .. den Rechner mehrfach neustarten muss ...
b) .. die Netzwerktreiber neu installieren und wenn man Pech hat zusätzlich Schritt a) ausführen muss ...

.. bevor der Adapter vom Router seine IP und Netzwerkzugang erhält.

Wir haben bereits feste IPs verteilt, feste Duplex-Rate im Controller angegeben, dem Router auch DHCP schon abgedreht - erfolglos. Manchmal ist das Netzwerk auch sofort da.

Bei meinem Asus Z68-V Pro hatte ich mal ähnliche Probleme, bis .. ja ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was ich damals gemacht habe *g* Ich spekuliere auf Biosupdate ...


----------



## Xathom (26. April 2012)

Hallo Zam,

Öffne bitte einmal das Webinterface der Fitzbox (http://Fritz.box) gehe dort auf Internet und Berichte ob unter Spektrum und  Statistik irgendwelche Einbrüche bzw. besonderen Ausschläge zu beobachten sind.


Zum 2. Problem: ich hatte in der Vergangenheit mit meinem Laptop unter Windows 7 ein ähnliches Problem und es war mir nicht möglich das mit Treiber installieren Updates etc zu beheben. Nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows trat das Problem nie wieder auf. Frag mich nicht warum ich weiß bis heute nicht wo der Fehler lag.
Versuchen kannst du aber mal folgendes 

1. Der Treiber hier: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713&ProdId=3025&lang=deu&OSVersion=Windows%207*&DownloadType=Treiber

2. Stromsparfunktion der Netzwerkkarte im Gerätemanager ausschalten und vorsichtshalber die Energiesparfunktionen von Windows noch einmal kontrollieren.

3. Kabel tauschen 

Zu deinen Daten die die Fritzbox ausspuckt:

Dslam Rate ist das was vom Provider eingestellt wird was die Vermittlungsstation an Datenrate an dich senden soll.
Leitungskapazität ist das was deine Leitung verkraftet ohne gröbere Fehler zu fabrizieren. 
Und aktuelle Datenrate ist logisch denke ich.

Es scheint eh als hätte dein Anbieter etwas übertrieben mit der Einstellung, bei mir wurde das vor kurzen auch versucht die Leitung auf 17k zu stellen ( bei 13k Kapazität) Ergebnisse war 1 Woche DSL Ausfall  weil mein Anbieter den Fehler nicht gefunden hat.

P.s. Sorry wenn hier ein paar Schreibfehler drin sind die Rechtschreibkorrektur vom IPad funkt mir immer dazwischen.


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Öffne bitte einmal das Webinterface der Fitzbox (http://Fritz.box) gehe dort auf Internet und Berichte ob unter Spektrum und  Statistik irgendwelche Einbrüche bzw. besonderen Ausschläge zu beobachten sind.



Schon geprüft, die Kurven sind aber sehr "gleichmäßig" bzw. unauffällig.



> Nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows



Gna. Das würde möglicherweise das zweite Problem beheben, aber nicht den Einbruch der der Stream-Geschwindigkeiten bei Youtube etc. Das betrifft ja beide Rechner, was den Router als möglichen Täter nach vorn rückt. Wobei irgendein Windows-Patch da auch rumgemurkst haben könnte.



> 1. Der Treiber hier: http://downloadcente...oadType=Treiber



Ich mag keine Treiner-Experimente. ^^



> 2. Stromsparfunktion der Netzwerkkarte im Gerätemanager ausschalten und vorsichtshalber die Energiesparfunktionen von Windows noch einmal kontrollieren.



Wird immer gleich mit nach der frischen Windows-Installation gemacht, nur vergessen zu erwähnen.



> 3. Kabel tauschen



Dann wären 3 Kabel gleichzeitig im Sack 



> Es scheint eh als hätte dein Anbieter etwas übertrieben mit der Einstellung, bei mir wurde das vor kurzen auch versucht die Leitung auf 17k zu stellen ( bei 13k Kapazität) Ergebnisse war 1 Woche DSL Ausfall  weil mein Anbieter den Fehler nicht gefunden hat.



Ich hab eher die Befürchtung der Router macht die Grätsche


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (26. April 2012)

Wie siehts mit der Version deines Browsers aus Bzw. Welchen Browser benutzt du?
Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit Streams bei Twitch gehabt, da nutze ich die aktuellste FireFox version, als ich zum IE wechselte (nur für die Streams) ging es wieder.
Ich kann dir auch TuneUp Utilities 2012 Test Version empfehlen und von ihr mal deine Netzwerkeinstellungen Optimieren lassen.


----------



## Soulii (26. April 2012)

irgs tune dein pc kaputt utilities...

Zam geh doch einfach mal in deine IT Abteilung und leih dir für nen tag oder so nen Router, irgendwer wird doch bestimmt
nen alten router / fritzbox / whatever hier liegen haben.

was du auch versuchen kannst, ist die fritzbox abzuschalten und mal richtig auskühlen zu lassen.

aber: du hast ne fritzbox
meld dich bei avm, sag deine ist kaputt und du bekommst ne neue und schickst dann erst die alte zurück


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. April 2012)

Was du mal probiern könntest, wäre auf dem Router die UPNP Funktion auszuschalten falls die aktiv ist, die kann zu solchen Problemen führen und sicherer ist es ohne UPNP alle mal ;-)


Was sonst noch einen Versuch wert wäre, mal die Autotuning Funktion von Windows für das Netzwerk deaktivieren. Dazu eine AdminCMD öffnen und:

netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled

eingeben. Sollte ohne Neustart wirken, aber ein Neustart kann nicht schaden ;-)

Falls das nicht bringt mit:

netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=normal

wieder auf Windows Default zurückstellen.


Hat sich den was verändert an eurem internen Netzwerk in den letzten Tagen? Neuer Switch etc.? Aber könnte auch wirklich der Router sein der am kaputtgehen ist wie du vermutetst, wenn du irgendwie an ein anderes Gerät zum Testen kommst wäre das sicher auch gut mal zu prüfen.


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2012)

Ich habe den Autotuning-Krempel noch nicht probiert, war leider spät gestern ^^
Wenn ich die Chance habe, werde ich es mal mit einem Testgerät probieren. Danke schon mal an alle :-)


----------



## OldboyX (27. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe den Autotuning-Krempel noch nicht probiert, war leider spät gestern ^^
> Wenn ich die Chance habe, werde ich es mal mit einem Testgerät probieren. Danke schon mal an alle :-)



Kenne mich mit Fritzboxen leider nicht so aus, aber was helfen könnte:

- ältere Firmware laden und die aufspielen
- open source Firmware aufspielen und schauen ob das Problem behoben wird (kann aber sein, dass das nicht für fritzboxen geht)
- QoS (ka ob Fritzboxen das haben und wie es da läuft) wenns irgendwie buggt mal deaktivieren


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2012)

Heute geht es wieder - Zumindest youtube unsere Sachen und gametrailers buffern wieder vernünftig, was halt die Tage überhaupt nicht möglich war. Riecht nach 1und1-Problem ohne ermittelbare Störungsmeldungen.

Aber das Problem mit dem zuweisen der Verbindung erst nach Neustarts und/oder Treiberinstallation besteht immer noch.


----------



## Xathom (27. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber das Problem mit dem zuweisen der Verbindung erst nach Neustarts und/oder Treiberinstallation besteht immer noch.



Ja der Intel Lan Chipsatz ist eine Diva, der läuft nicht mit jeden Treiber und wenn Windows mal ein Update durchführt kanns das schon gewesen sein...
Da du ja keinerlei Treiber installieren möchtest und auf Heilung per Handauflegen hoffst kann dich ja evtl. der Sammelthread bezüglich dieses Boards und Problems umstimmen:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-p8z68-v-gen3-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-p8z68-deluxe-gen3-intel-z68-810782-160.html


----------



## Leviathan666 (28. April 2012)

Wenns nicht am Treiber liegen kann
und das Problem sporadisch oder auch garnicht auftritt
vermute ich einen Wackelkontakt an der LAN-Buchsenschnittstelle des Routers.

Ich hatte mal einen Zyxel Router mit exakt dem gleichen Problem.
Mal wurde die IP zugewiesen, mal musstest du den Rechner neu starten.
Hast du es mal über WLAN versucht? 
Hast du die Möglichkeit einen anderen Router zu testen?
Ich habe hier noch eine ungebrauchte EasyBox rumliegen, die könnte ich dir zusenden.
Vielleicht nicht passend zu deinem Anbieter, erfüllt aber ihren Zweck.


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2012)

Seit ich sämtliche Port-Regeln und [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]UPNP [/font]deaktiviert habe läuft alles wieder, also auch das mit dem Erstverbindungsproblem mit dem anderen Rechner ist weg (bis auf gelegentlich langsame Video-Downloads vorrangig bei Youtube).

Danke auf jeden Fall für Eure Hilfe. Wenn noch was ist, mecker ich nochmal. ^^

@Xathom: Ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass ich "keinerlei Treiber" installieren möchte  nur "keine experimentellen".


----------



## Xathom (10. Mai 2012)

Das war kein experimenteller Treiber sonder die neuste Version vom Chpisatzhersteller aber egal.

Zum Youtube Problem, das besteht bei fast allen DSL Kunden die über die Telekomleitungen Surfen, gab es vor ein paar Jahren schon einmal Diskussionen wegen der Priorätisierung der Überseeverbindungen der Telekom.

Edit: http://blogs.telekom.com/2011/05/18/das-telekom-komplott-gegen-youtube/


----------



## Xidish (10. Mai 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Zum Youtube Problem, das besteht bei fast allen DSL Kunden die über die Telekomleitungen Surfen, ...


Ähm hier hat das imo aber nichts mit Telekom zu tun, da ZAM an 1&1 hängt (jedenfalls steht so oben).
Ich bin auch nicht der Ansicht, daß die Telekom allein schuld ist.
Denn dieses Problem besteht ebenso bei anderen Anbietern.

Oder meinst Du mit "_über die Telekomleitung surfen_" nicht nur Telekom Kunden sondern alle Anbieter,
die nur Telekomleitungen gemietet haben?

Dennoch bin ich nachwievor der Ansicht, daß zum größten Teil youtube selber die Problemquelle ist.
Wie im Blog geschrieben ... andere weitaus mit mehr Trafic belastet Seiten gehen reibungslos - im Gegensatz zu youtube zu gewissen Stoßzeiten.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Das war kein experimenteller Treiber sonder die neuste Version vom Chpisatzhersteller aber egal.



Die sind drauf. Ich moser ja nicht erst rum und installier hinterher die Updates. Siehe Eröffnungsbeitrag. ^^


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (10. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es nicht an deiner Hardware, sondern eher an dem Provider. Kann ja sein das, Wartungsarbeiten,Störungen etc. vorliegen.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das, Wartungsarbeiten,Störungen etc. vorliegen.



Hab ich nicht ausgeschlossen, nur den Punkt, dass es keine Meldungen dazu gibt.


----------



## Xathom (11. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ähm hier hat das imo aber nichts mit Telekom zu tun, da ZAM an 1&1 hängt (jedenfalls steht so oben).
> Ich bin auch nicht der Ansicht, daß die Telekom allein schuld ist.
> Denn dieses Problem besteht ebenso bei anderen Anbietern.
> 
> ...



Ja, das meinte ich 1&1 ist Telekomreseller und hat somit die gleichen Probleme wie diese. Ich surfe derzeit über Ewetel und habe null Probleme bei Youtube während ein Bekannter im selben Ort mit seiner Telekomleitung massive Probleme hat u.a. Ladezeiten bei Youtube. Bei mir starten die HD Videos innerhalb von 3-5 Sekunden und laufen ohne Aussetzer durch. (unabhängig von der Uhrzeit)


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht ausgeschlossen, nur den Punkt, dass es keine Meldungen dazu gibt.



Naja wenn das schon einige Tage so geht auch eher unwahrscheinlich, aber ich hätte spätestens am 2. Tag zumindestens mal angerufen und nachgefragt...

Aber neeeeeiiin da wird hier natürlich erstmal ein Thread erstellt, anstatt eine Störung seitens des Providers auszuschließen...
Und dann noch mit so einer unpräzisen Schilderung des Problems, ohne jegliche Details...


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und dann noch mit so einer unpräzisen Schilderung des Problems, ohne jegliche Details...





Btw. der 1und1-Support ist grausam. Aber das wäre jetzt ne Grundsatzdiskussion


----------



## Xathom (11. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Btw. der 1und1-Support ist grausam. Aber das wäre jetzt ne Grundsatzdiskussion




Wie ich denk der Marcell D'avis ist net ausgelastet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jpluWjJuL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

